# More stuff for sale :P



## The_Other_One

Still have lots of crap to sell!  If it says possible Return by it, this means I'm waiting word from a local computer shop to see if they'll take it back.  The price to the side is about how much I SHOULD get back.  I'll sell for close to that price if anyone's interested.

ATI Radeon 8500 64M AGP
GF2 GTS w/ 32M AGP
Number9 SR9 8M AGP
Averakey 3 VGA to TV converter(no remote)

Celeron 733MHz
Athlon 1.0GHz(SocketA, 100MHz FSB)
Celeron 1.7GHz (Thermal paste around pins )

48x CD-ROM
40x CD-ROM
DVD-ROM(probably 4x)
16x DVD-ROM
52x24x52 CD-RW

200G Western Digital SATA
IBM 25G
2x Maxtor 10G

Thermaltake Vicking case with 2 120mm fans
Generic mid-tower
Generic black case, 2 80mm and 1 120mm fans

300watt PSU


----------



## Lax

that 200G, SATA 150 or 300? (and what size cache?)


----------



## The_Other_One

I'm not 100% sure but I beleive it's SATA150, 8M Cache


----------



## JFlo

Could ya supply me w/ more info on the x16 dvd rom drive? might be interested.


----------



## Beyond

52x24x52 CD-RW

brand, etc.?


----------



## The_Other_One

Beyond - The burner is an OptoRite drive.  It's actually been a good drive for me, dispite the cheap sounding name 

JFlo - Not much else to say about the drive...  It has no brand names on the front or the lables on top.  Dad has a LiteOn that looks just like it, so I'll assume that's what it is.  It's a 16x40 DVD-ROM.  I beleive it works just fine, but I tipically used the burner more than the DVD ROM


----------



## maxima

The Athlon 1.0GHz, can you give me more info on it, is it the slot A or the socket - what generation, core, etc ...  Thanks!


----------



## Ku-sama

i call the PSU, remember


----------



## The_Other_One

Just sent you a PM


----------



## Ku-sama

me?


----------



## The_Other_One

No, sorry, maxima   I'll put an * by the PSU showing it's probably going to be sold


----------



## maxima

Where can I still get a slot A 1.0Ghz??  Any one??


----------



## The_Other_One

If the person who sent me money for the 60G HD could please contact me, we really need to talk.  Wouldn't you know I can't find the damn drive when someone wants it -.-  Plus I think some other stuff came up.

So yeah, get with me ASAP if you can.  If we can't work something out, I'll just send you a check back for the same amount you sent...


----------



## kobaj

Sorted.


----------



## SAAER45

I was getting the 60GB Hard Drive..
I'll see if I can't void the check, Don't worry about it.


----------



## SAAER45

SAAER45 said:
			
		

> I was getting the 60GB Hard Drive..
> I'll see if I can't void the check, Don't worry about it.



Well, since that sale isn't going through, how much for the video cards?


----------



## The_Other_One

$35 for the 8500, $25 for the GTS, and $10 for the SR9


----------



## The_Other_One

There's the scratch on the PSU.  I took a marker and tried to color it in, so as you can barly see, it's not hardly visable anymore.  Other than that mark, there are a few others where it was aginst the edge of the case, but they should be covered when it's in a case once again...


----------



## The_Other_One

You owe me, Ku-sama    I've been sick for a couple days and it really hit me this morning.  Not sure why, but yeah...very sick.  However, I kept my promise and sent the PSU out this morning.  I hope it gets there pretty soon and works well for you.


----------



## Voc

Is the processor still for sale?  If so how much?


----------



## The_Other_One

Which processor?  I still have the Athlon and both Celerons...


----------



## Voc

The athlon processor.  BTW what are the entire specs on it?


----------



## The_Other_One

I beleive it's only a 100/200MHz FSB, not the 266 as I originally thought.  I can't test the processor now and it had a nice little fall last weekend, so I'm not totally sure it works.  Nothing looked like it cracked or broke, but yeah... butter fingers 

Maybe if you see something else you'd like, I could basically just give you the processor with the other thing(s)


----------



## planes891

any socket 478 celerons?


----------



## The_Other_One

I do beleive the Celeron 1.7GHz is 478.  The other is 370.  Someone's talking with me now about the 1.7GHz, so you might be out of luck...  unless you give me more than $20 ;P

Hehe, anyway, you might not like it.  The previous owner put tons of thermal paste on it, and some's leaked down on the pins.  I'm trying to clean it off now...


----------



## palmmann

how much for the ibm 25gig?


----------



## The_Other_One

I don't know...  $15 plus S&H?


----------



## diroga

ATI Radeon 8500 64M AGP
what agp version and speed
do you have the orignial driver cd?
was it overclocked?
  still working?

Maxtor 10G
speed?
cache?
any good?


----------



## palmmann

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> I don't know...  $15 plus S&H?


i'll skip. my local compusa has a sale on 80gigs, $10 arter a few mirs.


----------



## Geoff

palmmann said:
			
		

> i'll skip. my local compusa has a sale on 80gigs, $10 arter a few mirs.


cant beat that price, lol


----------



## The_Other_One

Wow...  I should pick up a few of those 80s!

diroga : The 8500 is an AGP 4x.  I don't have the original CD(well, I don't think I do...) but the drivers are very easy to find online.  I have the DVI to VGA converter if you need it, but I kinda would like to keep it if you don't   I also have the cable for RCA output, and could probably give you an Svideo cable if you'd want.  Never overclocked and yes, I tested it for someone just recently.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v22/theotherone/ATI_2003.jpg
I swear the fans are going!  I can take another later without the flash if you need to see that.

Maxtor - I don't know much about it, but I feel sure, being so small, the specs aren't that good.  I will say I replaced it with the 25G a while back, and I beleive the maxtor was a bit faster.  It sured seemed to load things fater than with the IBM!  And yes, it's still fine.  Well, I've not tested it recently, but it's just been sitting in my closet for the past few months.


----------



## diroga

here is the link for the $10 harddrive
http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=338453&pfp=hpf3

the chatch is it's $80 up front with a $70 rebate. i hate those rebates, they get my hopes up, but i find out i have to pay a lot upfront then wait 4 months to get my money back


----------



## ckfordy

diroga said:
			
		

> here is the link for the $10 harddrive
> http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=338453&pfp=hpf3
> 
> the chatch is it's $80 up front with a $70 rebate. i hate those rebates, they get my hopes up, but i find out i have to pay a lot upfront then wait 4 months to get my money back


 
i wouldnt get that harddrive it only has 2 mb of cache.  i would reccommend something with at leat 8 mb or more.


----------



## palmmann

diroga said:
			
		

> here is the link for the $10 harddrive
> http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=338453&pfp=hpf3
> 
> the chatch is it's $80 up front with a $70 rebate. i hate those rebates, they get my hopes up, but i find out i have to pay a lot upfront then wait 4 months to get my money back


when i got my 200 gig i paid 40 instead of 30 because the tax on the would be mail in rebate part cost so much. mirs can bite you. back to the subject, how much for the old 4x dvd drive?


----------



## jp198780

i dont know much about computers , well about motherboards and stuff. anyway do you still have the Athlon? or Celerons? i want something thats faster than my stock motherboard, 664MHZ.


----------



## jp198780

and how much, price+shipping/handling.


----------



## MIK3daG33K

jp198780 said:
			
		

> and how much, price+shipping/handling.



Double posting is a quick ticket to ban, like i said before please read sticky's and rules.


----------



## The_Other_One

We got to know your motherboard socket, but yes, I got both still.  As for shipping, it all depends on your zip code.  Shouldn't be much, though, for processors.

As for the DVD(I'm very sorry for the delay)  I guess like $5 or something plus shipping.  Of if there's something else you might want, I'll give you the DVD-ROM as well.


----------



## jp198780

i think i got 370? that sounds right. and zipcode is 08051, thanks.

also, are they faster than 664MHZ?


----------



## The_Other_One

The only 370 I got's that Celeron 733...  It'd make a small difference.  Shoot me a PM if your interested and we can discuss it farther.


----------



## ro0kie

Hey I have an ATI Radeon 7500 64MB GPU and I was wondering if I would notice any difference in gaming with your 8500 GPU. I dont want to waste money on an AGP GPU b/c I'm probably going buy another comp later. I dont really care about this crap comp. b/c my dads going to use it later for his store but for now I'm js using it for basically everything. I play games like DOD:S with this comp and run almost everything on high with 20-70 FPS.


----------



## The_Other_One

Spec wise, the card's about twice as good...  http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=239&card2=22


----------

